# NEC unveils massive 82-inch Monitor



## 3kgt

NEC Display Solutions has itself a new 82-inch display today which, while designed for professional-grade usage, could probably find its way into your home quite easily. It is called the MultiSync LCD8205 and you can pick yourself up one for around $55,000 before Christmas.


----------



## hewee

*Could NOT * find its way into my home quite easily at $55,000.


----------



## RootbeaR

hewee said:


> *Could NOT * find its way into my home quite easily at $55,000.


Ditto


----------



## hewee

If I had lots of money RootbeaR I would get the giant 8 foot by 22 foot screen that a company right here in town makes. I seen it on the news the other day and they do all the really big screens your see ads on and it was like wow. Plus I would need to but a bigger house so they could set it up and then bet a AC just to keep the room cool from something that big putting out the heat.


----------



## RootbeaR

hewee said:


> if i had lots of money rootbear i would get the giant 8 foot by 22 foot screen that a company right here in town makes. I seen it on the news the other day and they do all the really big screens your see ads on and it was like wow. Plus i would need to but a bigger house so they could set it up and then bet a *ac just to keep the room cool from something that big putting out the heat*.


 :up:


----------



## Guest

Considering its an 82 inch monitor, a native resolution of 1920 x 1080 HD resolution isn't that impressive, I mean with the size of the thing you would want a bit more detail.

1080p/i is amazing on smaller monitors but on a screen this size I would have expected, *WQXGA* [2560×1600] or something thereabouts


----------



## hewee

Yea and when your closer to the screen it will look even worse amadeus2k8.


----------



## JohnWill

I suspect that large a monitor would be intended for viewing at greater distances, so 1080p resolution would still look pretty good.


----------



## TechGuy

Yup, this obviously isn't designed to be used on top of a desk -- it's going to be behind the front desk running ads or tiled behind Dan's band as they perform.


----------



## OnTheChesapeake

I've always wanted a dual display for my graphics biz


----------



## Guest

Apparently John Lewis in London has a 103inch Panasonic HDTV on display also 1080p omg grr


----------



## Old_IT_Guy

My wife saw it used on CNN political news a few days ago, and was telling me about it then. When I read this thing to her, she recognized it immediately. So, it is in a professional grade setting.
OIG


----------



## ferrija1

82 inches? I remember when I had one of those, years ago.....  I've since upgraded to a 150-inch plasma. 










http://www.i4u.com/article13932.html

 [sarcasm]


----------

